# Anyone want to help build a low budget rebreather?



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I will soon begin building a light-weight (and low budget) rebreather to complement the factory rebreathers that I have. My intention is to use it as a bailout/backup system to my main rebreather. However, the system could be turned into a bare-bones main rebreather with the addition of a dive computer and a few additional parts.

I have been planning to build the rebreather by myself, but I thought I would see if there are any Forum members who would like to help design and build it. You would be welcome to build one along with me, if you wish. I am hoping to build it for less that $500, but it may end up costing $500-$1,000. It will be good opportunity for anyone interested in learning how rebreathers work, and what the benefits and risks are. 

I'm not committing to anything yet. Just trying to gauge the interest level.

*Backgound:* I have a physics degree and I am a rebreather instructor with about 500 rebreather dives. Most of my dives are 150'-400' deep.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I doubt I will build one. But I would be very interested in watching. I have both levels of trimix to complete before I think about rebreather. Please keep me informed.


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

SaltAddict said:


> I doubt I will build one. But I would be very interested in watching. Please keep me informed.


add me to SaltAddict type interested list.


----------



## Silent but Deadly (Sep 24, 2012)

Funny you ask that. I'm working on a design for a recreational, throw it on your back and dive rebreather. Although that is what I have now, Its too commercial looking. I have just about everything worked out, just need the time to fool with it. Picture a REvo with the scrubbers on either side of a steel 50( or thereabout). With the lungs attaching directly to the bottom of the scrubber and the breathing hoses attached to the top of the lungs. 3 sensors in a holder sliding into a p port in the inhale lung. Ect, ect. What you probably want, Brian, is something really small to carry in addition and I saw a thread somewhere about preventing it from flooding at depth since you aren't using it and keeping the pressure ambient. I am also going to make a little rebreather for the boat for O2 treatment if need be so a little tank will easily last long enough to get into shore. You don't know anyone with a 3d printer do you? That would open up endless possibilities.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Would I, uh yeah?!!! I've got to follow this thread!!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Silent said:


> ...You don't know anyone with a 3d printer do you? That would open up endless possibilities.


Yes, I have a small one. I think the max part size I can make is around 3"x3"x10".


----------



## Silent but Deadly (Sep 24, 2012)

I think that would be perfect for making fittings, connectors, ect. What are you thinking for a design? Recreational meaning less than say 200'? Or just a nitrox unit for say 120 ish and less. I guess it depends on the scrubber, nothing else really matters. Being able to hop different wrecks with the optimal mix, it just doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Most of my dives are 150'-400' deep.


I understand you are just as dead at 100ft as you are at 400ft, but thats pretty crazy that you dive that deep. Have you dove anything that deep around here?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Silent said:


> I think that would be perfect for making fittings, connectors, ect. What are you thinking for a design? Recreational meaning less than say 200'? Or just a nitrox unit for say 120 ish and less. I guess it depends on the scrubber, nothing else really matters. Being able to hop different wrecks with the optimal mix, it just doesn't get any better than that.


I am interested in a lightweight system that can be configured for 30 min and 60 min of run-time (for bailout). I am shooting for a max depth of 300-400'. I suspect that 40 cu ft bottles would be easier to carry on dives less-than 200'.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> I understand you are just as dead at 100ft as you are at 400ft, but thats pretty crazy that you dive that deep. Have you dove anything that deep around here?


The deepest I have been off of Pensacola is 250'. However, I would like to dive some deep spots in search of BIG warsaw grouper, if you have any numbers you would like to send me capt.


----------



## Silent but Deadly (Sep 24, 2012)

Since you probably won't be shooting fish, or will you, at 100 meters or more have you considered a chest mounted scrubber with a manual needle valve for O2 injection. A couple of 9 cf bottles of dil and o2 on your back should be more than enough to get back to the surface. With a little creative plumbing, between the little tanks and your standard tanks you would probably not have to abort a dive. A couple of sensors built into the inhale side of the scrubber to keep things compact. Would a single counter lung be enough at that depth for dwell time? A scrubber shaped like my dolphin scrubber with its oval shape would probably work Will your printer make clear objects?


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

sounds like your speaking a foreign language sounds like there is alot to learn on those things :notworthy:


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> The deepest I have been off of Pensacola is 250'. However, I would like to dive some deep spots in search of BIG warsaw grouper, if you have any numbers you would like to send me capt.


Drop down a legwel, on a work over rig near the marathon jacket... Sure you could find something to do, or hide from on your way down.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Silent said:


> Since you probably won't be shooting fish, or will you, at 100 meters or more have you considered a chest mounted scrubber with a manual needle valve for O2 injection. A couple of 9 cf bottles of dil and o2 on your back should be more than enough to get back to the surface. With a little creative plumbing, between the little tanks and your standard tanks you would probably not have to abort a dive. A couple of sensors built into the inhale side of the scrubber to keep things compact. Would a single counter lung be enough at that depth for dwell time? A scrubber shaped like my dolphin scrubber with its oval shape would probably work Will your printer make clear objects?


I moved this conversation to a new thread: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f45/rebreather-construction-project-1-a-132665/


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Drop down a legwel, on a work over rig near the marathon jacket... Sure you could find something to do, or hide from on your way down.


Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## mike6043 (May 24, 2012)

I have been looking at building a rebreather for months now, consider me interested.


----------

